# Custom built 5.5 gallon nano **New pics 8/12**



## Taari (Jul 31, 2010)

I don't know how many people saw my other thread asking for advice on building it, since it was in the wrong forum >.>

But I went ahead and built the tank a few days ago. It's leak testing right now on my back porch and looks awesome. I'm very happy with the way it turned out. And only $21.50 in materials so far, for glass and silicone. Initial leak testing is going well, no initial leaks, and it's been sitting since about 3pm yesterday (it's 8am now) and shows no signs of any stress of weakness. The glass bow is only 1/32" not even noticeable, which makes me glad I used such thick glass. Leak testing will go about a week, but I'll update more once I start scaping, unless the tank has a catastrophic failure.

Tank specs:
5.5 gallons
30x6x7 internal dimensions

Stock:
Pair of Elassoma Gilberti

Plants:
Haven't decided yet, probably a few anubias nana and small crypts, floating plants.


----------



## Sank999 (Aug 7, 2011)

The tank is looking so nice...


----------



## eser21 (Apr 19, 2011)

looking good....im really tempted to do a diy tank just know my luck.. as soon as it is fully planted with fish in it will collapse!


----------



## Taari (Jul 31, 2010)

I used about half a tube of GE silicone 1 on this, I made kind of fat seams, so I don't think it's going anywhere. As I get better at building them I'll likely get better at the silicone too and be able to make smaller, smoother seams. Compared to like an ADA tank, my seams are huge and sloppy, but if they hold the tank together, I'm happy, hehe.


----------



## secuono (Nov 19, 2009)

I gotta ask where did you get the glass for so cheap?!


----------



## GitMoe (Aug 30, 2010)

That looks great. I'd love to make a tank eventually. I really love the long tanks. 

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## eser21 (Apr 19, 2011)

HHuummmm, got me thinking now, i have a 30ft room that need a natural divider and have been considering a 7ft tank just a foot or so deep to create the divide in an awkward space. I think i might go and get some prices for some glass.....
Where did you find out how to build it?? youtube vids??


----------



## GeToChKn (Apr 15, 2011)

eser21 said:


> HHuummmm, got me thinking now, i have a 30ft room that need a natural divider and have been considering a 7ft tank just a foot or so deep to create the divide in an awkward space. I think i might go and get some prices for some glass.....
> Where did you find out how to build it?? youtube vids??


at 7 foot long you might need braces or something at that point and you're getting into a very large custom tank. everything I've read for the most part, under 10gals aren't that hard, but the bigger you go the thicker the glass and more things that have to be considered. Most people who do custom tanks start off very small and build their way up.


----------



## secuono (Nov 19, 2009)

*eser21*, you will have to make or find a spot that is over 7ft and is perfectly flat and level to build the tank on. I think doing euro bracing on your idea would work well.


----------



## eser21 (Apr 19, 2011)

i never do anything small hahaha its a personality defect that i always jump straight in lol!
Yeah i have looked a little before at bracing when i first considered a custom, fortunately i have a friend who is a smart arse engineer who has said he could make up a couple of polished aluminium braces and corner trims. Could look quite modern and smart. First i have to build a cabinet, if i do that successfully then i will go straight into the tank. Just dont have the time ATM. I also happen to know a guy on a UK forum who might construct it i just need to convince him. He is amazing!! 1mm sealant lines etc One of his tanks came top 50 at ASWC

But this isnt my thread.... and im getting carried away dreaming like i have the money and time to do this right now!!!

Nice tank Taari, i have subcribed and look forward to the planting!!


----------



## freph (Apr 4, 2011)

Tank looks pretty good...and for only $21.50 in materials you may have just given me an idea. That'd make a pretty good shrimp tank imo...also, I love your fish selection. So colorful.


----------



## Taari (Jul 31, 2010)

I got the glass from a salvage place, so it is used glass (recycling!) and I did not have the place polish the edges for me, as that would have been an extra $14, I did it myself with a piece of 360 grit wet/dry sandpaper on a block with a little water, it took down the edges nicely.

So the glass was $16.50 and the silicone was $5. Next time I am just going to buy a sheet of glass and cut it myself though, as I was kind of unimpressed with the cutting job they did. Some of the corners weren't square and the edges weren't flat and some of the pieces weren't quite the right measurement. None of it was off enough to effect the finished result, but if I'm going to do more tanks with smaller, cleaner seams, I'll have to have perfectly square glass that is cut at exactly the right size.

I got the idea to build it from necessity, really. My mom has orchids in her window, but can't find an attractive humidity tray, so I decided to build an aquarium for the orchids to sit on. 

As for how, I read the sticky thread in the DIY forum here for the 75 gallon custom rimless and got enough info from there to figure the rest out myself.

Thanks for the comments everybody, I can't wait to get it scaped! But I have to go clean and prep the wood first and finish leak testing for another 6 days.


----------



## OverStocked (May 26, 2007)

Taari said:


> I got the glass from a salvage place, so it is used glass (recycling!) and I did not have the place polish the edges for me, as that would have been an extra $14, I did it myself with a piece of 360 grit wet/dry sandpaper on a block with a little water, it took down the edges nicely.
> 
> So the glass was $16.50 and the silicone was $5. Next time I am just going to buy a sheet of glass and cut it myself though, as I was kind of unimpressed with the cutting job they did. Some of the corners weren't square and the edges weren't flat and some of the pieces weren't quite the right measurement. None of it was off enough to effect the finished result, but if I'm going to do more tanks with smaller, cleaner seams, I'll have to have perfectly square glass that is cut at exactly the right size.
> 
> ...


You're going to be even more disappointed in your first cutting job.


----------



## Ryan10517 (Jun 7, 2010)

this is a really cool project man. Glad to see a fellow DIYer! i've made a few tanks myself also, the latest attempt being a 5 gallon cube sorta deal. I just used an old ten gallon i got at a garage sale though instead of buying my own glass. I kinda wish i didn't though. the tank is really scratched up from the last owner. Not to hijack your thread, but here are some recent pictures 



















I've made a couple other nano tanks, but they were not nearly as good. I really like the dimensions of your tank though! looking forward to seeing updates!!

Ryan


----------



## dooboogoo (Apr 19, 2007)

That looks amazing and I love those dimensions! Can't wait to see it started up.


----------



## Taari (Jul 31, 2010)

OverStocked said:


> You're going to be even more disappointed in your first cutting job.



Thanks for the vote of confidence. roud:

No really, I'm pretty handy and quite mechanically inclined. Geometry is my strong point in math and I'm very spacial. I'm sure I can figure it out on a scrap piece of glass pretty quickly.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 16, 2011)

Looks good. Be glad to see it planted and stocked.


----------



## PinoyBoy (Mar 14, 2008)

Tank looks great Taari. I remember seeing used glass shower doors at craigslist for free, but they were tempered  would have been a nice custom tank. I wouldn't use the wood in the 3rd picture. It still looks very fresh and alive.

Also nice tank Ryan10517.

Nice tank. One thing I learner in working with silicone and glass is to use tape. Tape off the edges so the seams are nice and sharp. Remove the tape before the silicone dries or else it will be a disaster (IME that is). Also, use painter's tape or masking tape, don't use clear scotch tape.


----------



## Taari (Jul 31, 2010)

The branch was cut off the neighbors maple tree. It has buds on it because it died in the early spring, the rest of the tree has big full leaves. It's very dead, no green wood left inside.


----------



## Canadianbettas (Dec 31, 2010)

keep us posted...

thats very interesting tank.. i loev long tanks...

I might do this myself! :O


----------



## boon (Mar 29, 2006)

nice dimensions. Where exactly are you getting your fish from? I would like to get a pair also. Thanks


----------



## sajata (Aug 21, 2009)

As for building the 7g there are lots of glass/acrylic thickness calculators on the web. Just google it and I am sure you will find one. Just make sure that you have one for the material that you are using.

Sent from my DROIDX


----------



## Taari (Jul 31, 2010)

I'm getting my fish from someone on the NANFA forum who has been breeding them, so they will be tank raised Elassoma Gilberti who eat flakes even! She's managed to wean the ones hatched in her tank onto flakes.


----------



## demonr6 (Mar 14, 2011)

Nice tank! Keep the pics coming once you get it set up and running.


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

beautifull work, tanks that shape allways catch my interest.


----------



## BradH (May 15, 2008)

I like it! Wish I had the nerve to try this myself. lol


----------



## Taari (Jul 31, 2010)

thanks for all the comments guys  I can't wait to get it in the window and start scaping! I will post pics as soon as I do.

Leak testing is still going fine, no changes, no leaks.


----------



## Taari (Jul 31, 2010)

Leak testing is over. Tank sat on my back porch full of water for a week and didn't leak an ounce, so I set it up today.

I got some really beautiful sand from Home Depot. It was $8 for a 100lb bag and it's beautiful. Called "Lane Mountain Sand" it looks like natural sea salt (not the red kind) with a slightly warm white color and little flecks of other colors.

Sand, water, and wood in place


















I put my betta and a couple MTS in the tank just to have something to look at until I get some Elassoma Gilberti in the fall.









FTS. I'll be getting some more Hornwort and more floaters soon to add. Right now I put a couple small water hyacynth and some fairy moss and duckweed in it. The fairy moss and duckweed were slowly dying in my 10 gallon because of too much current and me forgetting to turn the light on for a few days.


----------



## Quentin (Mar 16, 2011)

Nice update.


----------



## poppyseed (Feb 23, 2010)

this is too cool


----------



## sugarbyte (Apr 3, 2011)

I really love the dimensions of this tank! Great work


----------



## ISail (Mar 13, 2011)

This turned out great. Very cool.


----------



## Couesfanatic (Sep 28, 2009)

any gilberti yet?


----------

